# Consult/Initial Hosptial/Subsequent



## jifnif (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a question and it is somewhat related to a question I posted under this section.  I know with consults you are to code an initial hospital visit (when in the hospital) and if the pt does not meet all criteria you move to a subsequent.  Here is my confusion:  Lets just say I have a pt that is a consult and I find the note to be Detailed History, Detailed Examination and Moderate MDM and I believe this would get a 99221.  Correct?  I have someone else saying that you would move it to a subsequent level visit b/c all three have to be exact.  For example a Detailed history, Detailed exam and SF/L MDM.  I am under the impression that you choose the code furthest to the left and if you fall short of any of those on the left you then would move to a subsequent visit code.  This is where I question a new pt visit and I have a PF history, a Detailed exam and moderate MDM I would choose a 99201 but have been told that this is incorrect and you should choose an established visit that fits.  Where do I find the documentation for the correct way?  I have paged through 1997 and 1995 guidelines and haven't pinpointed it.  Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 23, 2010)

You must meet OR EXCEED all three of the key components so yes you code to the lowest component.  You are correct.


----------



## jifnif (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you.  I don't know why I keep questioning everything I do lately?!  I had a dr come down on me lately for confusing a high risk pt for moderate risk pt on a note and ever since then I have myself in a darn tizzy!!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 25, 2010)

*Subsequent vs Unlisted E/M*

Please check with your carrier about what to code when you don't meet the three key elements for 99221.  WPS has specifically instructed that we are to use the unlisted E/M 99499.

Other carriers expect you to code the subsequent hospital visit codes: 99231-99233. 

If the patient is admitted to inpatient status in the hospital it makes no difference if they are new or established. The 99201-99205 codes are for new patient OFFICE visits - would not be used for an inpatient. Ditto 99211-99215 which are for established patient OFFICE visits. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

